# Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 ? the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)



## Afka

*Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

*Specifications 
*
*Name*: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24
*Model Reference*: 609116
*Movement*: Lemania 1877, hand wind chronograph
*Time display*: 24 hour, minute, seconds,
*Date*: no date
*Case*: all stainless steel with screw on back, compass unidirectional bezel
*Size*: 40 mm diameter without crown, 43 mm with crown
*Height*: 13 mm
*Face*: lightlightyellow, yellow lumed even hour numbers and odd hour marks, black minute marks, yellow outer tachymeter circle, 3 gold sub-dials for seconds, chronograph minutes and hours
*Text on dial*: Hamilton Chronograph, T Swiss Made T
*Text on back*: Khaki Chronograph A0341/24 - Hamilton Watch - Lancaster PA - All Stainless Steel
*Hands and markers*: six black hands, hour and minute hands and hour markers are lumed
*Water-resistance*: not marked
*Crown*: main crown at 3, chronograph push buttons at 2 and 4
*Crystal*: domed mineral crystal
*Lug*: 20 mm
*Bracelet*: leather strap with buckle










*Purchase
*
If you look at 24 hour watch entry in Wikipedia, then you see two pictures:


Probably the most common 24h watch Raketa 24h
Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24

These are indeed essential 24h watches, I agree. For sure you have to have them both. eBay and all other auctions (yes folks, you have to lurk at auction sites like taobao, molotok, aukro, and several eBay-related local classified ad sites) are full of Raketas. To find our Hamilton is not so easy, but possible. During the last year I saw 4 Hamilton Chronos on the sale, two in Germany, two in Italy. Actually, today when I'm writing this review, one of them is on sale.

The next question is - how much? Probably the seller will ask about EUR 1000. My feeling is that EUR 800 would be a very reasonable price. But one of these four Hamiltons sold for EUR 480 (!!). Unfortunately it wasn't me; I paid more when I bought it from Germany in January 2013. But I got it with original box and even some papers.
*
Comments*

As I said, I got it NOS with box and warranty card. On the warranty card is written:

Case no.: 456
Model no. 609116
Date of sale: December 22, 1999.

On the seller's label you see, that the price was 132,000 Pts. That was about EUR 790 back in 1999. After currency calculations I was amazed, that today you can still get it for a list price.

















The Hamilton numbering scheme is not 100% clear for me. Case number (456) is a reference number when ordering parts, I suppose. And then comes the model reference number.

On the caseback is written "A0341/24". Another Hamilton, exactly the same with different (original too) strap had "B0184/24" written. Third Hamilton 24h Chrono, with black dial and different caseback, had there "611". These numbers should be serial numbers, but how many different series were produced, is not known.

Here you see all three, mine is the leftmost.

















This watch is unbelievable cute. Most watches are serious mix of black and white, metal and glass. Here you have a joyful sunny yellow piece of superb machinery.

The watch is equipped with famous Lemania 1873, which 24h option is usually called 1877.

*Movement:*
- Lemania hand wind 1877
- no. 429756
- 12 lignes (27mm)
- 21600 bph
- 60s, 30m, 12h registers
- 17 jewels
- Incabloc shockproof
- Power reserve 40h

This movement you can find in several much more expensive watches from Omega, Breitling, Sinn, TAG Heuer etc. Hamilton is one of the most affordable watches to get with this famous high quality movement. Both 12h and 24h Hamilton Chronograph models in the 90s had Lemania 1873-77 movements inside.

First I wasn't very happy with the bezel. Technically it is ok, but I thought that 60 minutes or second time zone bezel would be more useful. Later I saw that this compass bezel is easy to use as a 60 minute bezel, even the last 15 minutes are marked.

After 14 years there is almost no more lume left. I got the watch as NOS, but with some storage marks on caseback. The movement is still tip-top, on the timing machine right in this very moment it is showing beat 3 sec/day (crown down).

*Summary
*
One of the best watches I have, no doubt. The technical part, look and feel, everything is on the top level. If you see it on sale anywhere, attack immediately.

If I had only one watch, this Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24h could be my everyday watch. But I have (too) many watches and Hamilton is just one in my hot rotation.


----------



## heb

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life*

Hello,
Hamilton had some dynamite chronographs back then and even 10 years earlier.

I remember seeing a picture of a Hamilton "Navitimer" version w/sliderule in the first issue of International Wrist Watch Magazine in 1989--never saw it again.

heb


----------



## DM71

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life*

Fantastic watch! Man, you give me a few headaches this morning. First the Dolphin 24h and now this. Two watches not easy to find that I would for sure like to add to my collection. But that's ok, I like challenges and I've added both to my wish list. I'll have to keep my eyes open but to find a NOS like yours? You're a lucky man! Congrats and enjoy!

Thanks again for your great posts. There is not too much action in the 24h watch world and if we have to go vintage, so be it.


----------



## Perdendosi

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life*

Wow. A beautiful 24 hr and chrono watch. How awesome!


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life*

I want one of those white 24 hour chronos so bad. I've got an alert on eBay if one ever comes up, but I haven't seen one so far.


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

I owned one of these years ago......once in a blue moon, I wonder where it is now......


----------



## SC-Texas

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

They seem pretty rare


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

Afka sent me a PM showing me where to find one. I bought it and it's on the way. Can't wait!


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

After a couple weeks of ownership, I'm a little disappointed in the size. It's rather small in my opinion. I haven't verified the size with my digital calipers, but it's smaller than either of my 595 model Fortis Fliegers, which are stated to be 40mm. I suppose if there's anything positive about it being small, it's that it fits under the cuff of a dress shirt comfortably.


----------



## SC-Texas

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

Where do you find these?


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*



shock6906 said:


> After a couple weeks of ownership, I'm a little disappointed in the size. It's rather small in my opinion. I haven't verified the size with my digital calipers, but it's smaller than either of my 595 model Fortis Fliegers, which are stated to be 40mm. I suppose if there's anything positive about it being small, it's that it fits under the cuff of a dress shirt comfortably.


Well if you become disenchanted with it, feel free to send me a PM!


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*



shock6906 said:


> After a couple weeks of ownership, I'm a little disappointed in the size. It's rather small in my opinion. I haven't verified the size with my digital calipers, but it's smaller than either of my 595 model Fortis Fliegers, which are stated to be 40mm. I suppose if there's anything positive about it being small, it's that it fits under the cuff of a dress shirt comfortably.


I finally got around to measuring the watch with my digital calipers. The bezel measures in right at 39mm. I've gotten a little more used to the size, but I would greatly prefer it to be around 42-43mm. Oh well. Still a nice piece.


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

I'm doing a pretty bad job at never wearing this watch.  I would still prefer it to be a bit larger. I feel like my girlfriend could wear this and it'd look right at home on her smaller wrist. She'll never do it, though. She's afraid of wearing it since she knows what I paid for it. Really makes me sad seeing that Gallet next to it in the picture above with the Gallet being so much smaller. I really, really wanted either that Gallet or a Guinand Flying Officer, but that'd just be way too small for me.


----------



## Afka

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

Today I saw in auction - Hamilton Khaki in Panda look.















Pictures by seller.


----------



## SC-Texas

*Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*

Link to that auction?


----------



## Afka

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*

As I said most often Hamilton Chronographs appear in Italy. Go to ebay.it and search for Hamilton Khaki 24.


----------



## saltddirk

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*

CRONOGRAFO HAMILTON KHAKI 24 ORE | eBay

It did not sell the first time around, attracted 0 bids and is now relisted with same BIN
I did not go back in history to see how often it has been relisted.

Watch budget is spend for this year...


----------



## peagreen

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*

You could try asking your treasurer for an advance on next year's budget.
Government's do it all the time, so it must be a good idea.


----------



## SC-Texas

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

How much is it normally worth?

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*



saltddirk said:


> CRONOGRAFO HAMILTON KHAKI 24 ORE | eBay
> 
> It did not sell the first time around, attracted 0 bids and is now relisted with same BIN
> I did not go back in history to see how often it has been relisted.
> 
> Watch budget is spend for this year...


Thank you for the tip! Seller agreed to my price and it will be headed from Portugal to the US! I suppose a few of us here in DC will defy the prediction of the thread's title!


----------



## saltddirk

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*



peagreen said:


> You could try asking your treasurer for an advance on next year's budget.
> Government's do it all the time, so it must be a good idea.


Glad GU tuna got it, envious though!
Still asking an advance is not a good idea, I sort of try to hide how much I spend, admitting it is all gone would only work counter productive.

LOL

D


----------



## SC-Texas

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

Congrats saved me from. Buying it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*

I do like to move watches through the collection. So I know to come here and ask if that day comes.


----------



## saltddirk

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (AWW 7)*



GUTuna said:


> I do like to move watches through the collection. So I know to come here and ask if that day comes.


Make it in the beginning of the year and drop me a PM 
D


----------



## peagreen

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*



saltddirk said:


> admitting it is all gone would only work counter productive.
> 
> D


When I announce I want to buy something, my wife will sometimes ask whether I really need it.
It sometimes helps to tell her that whatever we don't spend before we go, her stepson will inherit.


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*



peagreen said:


> When I announce I want to buy something, my wife will sometimes ask whether I really need it.


There are some things that have nothing to do with need. Not that I'd ever have someone tell me what I should or shouldn't spend money on, but my girlfriend always urges me on with new watch purchases. She especially likes my Hamilton, Sheffield AM/PM, and Sturmanskie Arctic.


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: Hamilton Khaki Chronograph 24 - the best watch you never wear in your life (A...*

Thank you again to everyone here for the tip off on this watch. It arrived today and I am already very fond of it. And this one seems to be NOS. Even has the original unused strap. Perfect size for me. Love the color contrast. Drilled lugs.


----------

